# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Recherche famille daccueil pour une jeune staff gentille

## catherinegrandazzi

Bonjour 
La chienne  est adorable, aime les enfants, les autres chiens, elle sentend avec les chats et est très bien éduquée. Elle a 2 ans et demi.
Son ancien maître ne peut plus sen occuper pour raison professionnelles. 
Elle est vaccinée et identifiée. Une association peut la prendre mais il lui faut une Famille daccueil.

----------

